# 22 cal shot shell



## squirrel assasin (Apr 25, 2007)

Gamo Viper Express EXP20 Shot Shells

can these be used in any 22 cal air rifle or just a shot gun air rifle


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

I had the same question but I think ( i have no idea) that the bore size is much bigger than .22 because you need a adaptor to shoot the .22 bullets I cant really explane it look at this vid and look at the sice of the .22 vs. the shot shell http://www.airgundepot.com/gaviexshvire.html


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

i think the same too.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!!

I don't know how many times i can say this.... there is an adaptor that must be used when switching between the shot shells and the pellets....


----------

